# Hasegawa 1/48 F-4J Phantom II



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

This is an old model that has been in my stash for over twenty years. Back in the 1970-80s I must have built at least half a dozen 1/48th Phantoms including the Monogram kits and those from Hasegawa. I started this model almost a year ago and progress had stalled at the decalling stage. A couple of weeks ago I attended the annual Jax Con model contest at Jacksonville, Fl. where I got my first look at the new Academy F-4B kit. Well I hesitated for a little while but I went back to the vendor and bought the kit. This kit is in most every way superior to all previous 1/48th scale Phantoms and I started building it almost as soon as I got home. Seeing the "J" sitting there on the work bench in it's almost finished form I decided to push it to completion. Here it is.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Nice job on this. :thumbsup:

I love the color scheme.


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Clean looking build. Very well done.


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Yup, the paint they used back then held up better in the weather at sea than what is used today. It probably had lead in it. I'm not much into the current trend of post/pre shading every panel line on a model plane. From more than about twenty feet away it was hard to distinguish individual panel lines on a well kept Navy/Marine bird. There were exceptions, especially near where a fluid leak would stain the skin.


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Great job on my favorite aircraft. I saw the new F-4B at Jax Con. I farted around trying to talk myself into buying it but when I went back it was gone. Now I know where it went. If the Academy kit comes out as well as your F-4J, I would say that the Academy kit went to a good home.
Els


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

You have done a very nice job on this Bird and very colourful indeed.....Cheers mark


----------



## NavJag (Feb 23, 2013)

*Awesome work!*

Really sharp work on your Monogram Phantom - and one of my favorite liveries as well! I've built a couple of the Monogram versions, and back when my oldest son built models for a brief time, he built that same scheme. I built the big Tamiya 1/32 scale version of this - although after several moves thanks to my Navy reassignments, she has had a tough time with the canopies, and the left wing (still together but a little rough for wear now). Here's a photo of her shortly after I completed her.

I've resisted the urge to by the new Academy F-4B; she looks great but I have about 5 Phantoms in my stashe that I still need to build!


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

The one above is the original Hasegawa kit, but I have also built several of the Monogram kits as well. If I had several other Hasegawa kits I would sell them all and get one of the new Academy kits. From the extra parts in the box Academy will be releasing all the major variants. This one can only be built as a B or N as it has the thin wing. I will be posting pics of the F-4B soon.


----------



## NavJag (Feb 23, 2013)

Great - looking forward to seeing them!


----------

